# Through mortise



## Cajunmarine (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok,so I finally decided to build a workbench. Simple pine workbench 6ft by 22 in wide and 3 1/2 thick. It's basically the same one Jay Bates built on his Jay's Custom Creations channel. The joinery for the base to the table top is done with through mortises. I did a few runs on scrap and they came out ok so I decided to take the chisel to my new table top. I went through the same process as I did with the practice peice but got a little complacent and ended up blowing out the mortise and Now I'm left with a very visable gap on the joint. The tenon fits very well into the mortise and so being that' it's structurally sound I could just leave it as is and that be the end of it but seeing that huge gap next to the tenon on the top of my workbench will literally make me loose my mind ( I spend most of my life as a U.S. Marine so needless to say I strive for perfection. I ramble, I know, so for the very few of you who've read along is there anything I can do to fix this issue. Since the tenon is already cut, it seems my only option here would be to trash the leg, go back over the blown out mortise and cut it out large enough to accommodate the gap, then make a new leg with a slightly larger tenon to,fill the new sized mortise. I don't want to have to rebuild this leg so does anyone have advice for a different method that would allow me to salvage my leg so it doesn't end up being fire wood this winter?

Would it be at all possible to cut out a block and plug the mortise with a matching peice of stock and just recut the mortise on that block? 
All suggestions are very appreciated.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Yes you can do that. If you find a piece that matches the grain it will help. There will still be a small glue line but it can be tiny if you do it right.

Maybe a wedged tenon depending on blowout?

Pics?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Make the plug walnut to remind you to measure twice & cut once.

AT EASE! I'll be in the area all day!

Semper Fi

M


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Sarge,
Here's a variation of your suggested method. Enlarge the mortise and then glue some shims to the tenon to increase its size. The glue line in the tenon will not be as noticeable as if you replaced material around the mortise and like the Fridge typed, you can wedge this and the other tenons to match.
Go NAVY,
Marc


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would just put a Dutchman in the area of the blow out. It is a workbench after all and it won't be looking pristine once it gets used.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

"Yes" to adding material to the leg to fill the mortise. I am curious, however, to see whether it's 'very visible' or indeed 'huge' that we're talking. A pic would help, in other words.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I butchered 2 of the through mortises in my workbench top so i just inlayed a simple rectangle to over them.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Stop being a slacker and remake part.Take your time and do it right.
Carry the humility of remaking the part with you on your next project.

Aj


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you square up the mortise then you can glue a shim on the tenon for a snug fit.If your careful with the wood grain and make a nice tight fit on the shim it won't be noticeable,just take your time trimming the tenon as you fit it to the tenon,as a friend of mine says sneak up on it


----------



## Cajunmarine (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you all for the comments. I think I'll definitely just enlarge the mortise and add a little material to the tennon. If it doesn't look much better I'll do what the fridge did and inlay a rectangle to cover it. I'll take some before and after picks once I make it outside later today.


----------

